# دعوة للنقاش ....{سر الكامل لمحرك بيسلر}



## pic2007 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الافاضل

نظرا لضيق الوقت الحالي المتاح لدي بالاضافة الى اني لست متخصص بالميكانيك فلم اعلق على الوثيقة, فالرجاء من الاخوة الكرام قراءة الوثيقة قراءة علمية بعيدة عن التعصب لهذه الفكرة او تلك.

في المرفق تجدون الدراسة والمراجع


ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير


السلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي، الكلام في هذه الوثيقة هراء، ولقد أثبتت خطأ كلامه، والغريب أنه مدرك أن كلامه خطأ ولكنه مصر عليه
على كل حال أنا فندت حتى الآن الجزء النظري ولم أقرأ بعد الجزء العملي، وسأقرؤه وأفنده لاحقا بإذن الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السادة الافاضل
> 
> نظرا لضيق الوقت الحالي المتاح لدي بالاضافة الى اني لست متخصص بالميكانيك فلم اعلق على الوثيقة, فالرجاء من الاخوة الكرام قراءة الوثيقة قراءة علمية بعيدة عن التعصب لهذه الفكرة او تلك.
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام 
أخي الكريم pic2007
أشكر لك دعوتي لمناقشة الموضوع 
وقد اثار إنتباهي جملة متناقضة : وهي 

This is obvious proof that the law of conservation of energy is not valid where the law of conservation of angular momentum is applicable 

هذه الجملة غير صحيحة ..
 فقانون حفظ (بقاء) الطاقة لا يتنافى مع قانون حفظ العزم الدوراني(الزاوي)

 تحياتي .​


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*لم لا؟ سيدي*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وقد اثار إنتباهي جملة متناقضة : وهي
> 
> this is obvious proof that the law of conservation of energy is not valid where the law of conservation of angular momentum is applicable
> 
> ...



سيدي الفاضل 

ما المانع سيدي من ان توجد هكذا حالة بحيث يتعارض القانونان؟ 
وفي هذه الحالة اعتقد شخصيا باني من انصار القانون الثاني وهو قانون حفظ العزم الدوراني

والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*فلنقدم الاثبات*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، الكلام في هذه الوثيقة هراء، ولقد أثبتت خطأ كلامه، والغريب أنه مدرك أن كلامه خطأ ولكنه مصر عليه
> على كل حال أنا فندت حتى الآن الجزء النظري ولم أقرأ بعد الجزء العملي، وسأقرؤه وأفنده لاحقا بإذن الله



نتمنى من السادة الكرام ان يقدموا لنا الاثبات ,لتعم الفائدة,ليس المهم هنا مع او ضد الدراسة,فلا يخفى عليكم اني من أنصار الطاقة الحرة,لذلك -واعتقد ان هذا هو الواجب- ان نرجوا من الجميع قراءة متانية لهذه الدراسة فلا يصح ان نحكم عليها من اول وهلة, وان نضمن لها ظروف محاكمة عادلة,
فنحن في المقام الاول نبحث عن الحقيقة

والشكر للجميع

والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أخواي، بعيدا عن الافتراضات وهل يتعارض قانون بقاء الطاقة مع قانون ثبات العزم الدوراني، فلقد وجدت أين الخطأ في التحليل، وتحديدا في المعادلة رقم 15، والتي يرى الكاتب نفسه أنها غير واقعية وصححها بنفسه في الملحق أ في البحث، ورغم هذا يرى أن استنتاجه منضبط
على كل حال أنا لم أنته من الملف بعد


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> نتمنى من السادة الكرام ان يقدموا لنا الاثبات ,لتعم الفائدة,ليس المهم هنا مع او ضد الدراسة,فلا يخفى عليكم اني من أنصار الطاقة الحرة,لذلك -واعتقد ان هذا هو الواجب- ان نرجوا من الجميع قراءة متانية لهذه الدراسة فلا يصح ان نحكم عليها من اول وهلة, وان نضمن لها ظروف محاكمة عادلة,
> فنحن في المقام الاول نبحث عن الحقيقة


أخي سأضع الإثبات قريبا جدا، فقط انظرني ريثما أنتهي من قراء الملف، حتى لا أضع رأيا ناقصا
وعلى كل حال كلنا مؤيدون للطاقة الحرة، ولكن الطاقة الحرة التي لا تتعارض مع الفيزياء، فالطاقة المتعارضة مع الفيزياء غير موجودة إلا في الأوهام


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخواي، بعيدا عن الافتراضات وهل يتعارض قانون بقاء الطاقة مع قانون ثبات العزم الدوراني، فلقد وجدت أين الخطأ في التحليل، وتحديدا في المعادلة رقم 15، والتي يرى الكاتب نفسه أنها غير واقعية وصححها بنفسه في الملحق أ في البحث، ورغم هذا يرى أن استنتاجه منضبط
> على كل حال أنا لم أنته من الملف بعد



أخي الفاضل

هذا الافتراض كان قد افترضه العالم الحاصل على نوبل الامريكي ويدعى ريتشارد فاينمان في احد كتبه في الوقت الحالي لا اذكر اسم الكتاب والسؤال هو: هل يمكن ان تتعارض بعض قوانين المصونية وذكر المثال اعلاه,الذي هو هل يمكن ان يتعارض قانون بقاء الطاقة مع قانون ثبات العزم الدوراني ,وذكر انه لابد على الاقل ان يتحقق احدهما ,وان هذه الحالة قد تدفعنا الى اكتشاف قانون اشمل.

ارغب ان أضيف :الى انه في اي دراسة نقوم بها عادة ,نقسم الدراسة الى جانبين
الجانب النظري
الجانب العملي
وفي الدراسة النظرية نبدأ بدراسة الحالة المثالية حيث نهمل اشياء للتبسيط فقط
وبعد ذلك نقوم بادخال العوامل التي كانت مهملة لدراسة الحالة الواقعية او الحقيقية

حتى هذه النقطة لا اجد المؤلف خرج عن الخط العام

وفي الاخير لك الشكر

والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكاتب (وهو كما ذكر في بداية الملف مهندس كهربائي) أخطأ خطأ فادحا في المعادلة 15، وبالمناسبة، لقد أرسلت له حالا رسالة لأنبهه لخطئه، وفي انتظار الرد


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخي سأضع الإثبات قريبا جدا، فقط انظرني ريثما أنتهي من قراء الملف، حتى لا أضع رأيا ناقصا
> وعلى كل حال كلنا مؤيدون للطاقة الحرة، ولكن الطاقة الحرة التي لا تتعارض مع الفيزياء، فالطاقة المتعارضة مع الفيزياء غير موجودة إلا في الأوهام



أخي الفاضل

نرجوا الا تتسرع بالعكس خذ ما تراه مناسبا لك من الوقت,فلا يجب ان نتسرع اطلاقا,كما انه من العدل ان نفترض ان المؤلف ربما اقول ربما يكون على حق
فلا يهم مع او ضد الدراسة ,لكن الشئ الوحيد المؤكد انه اذا لم يوجد التباس في شئ ما لما كا ن هناك اكتشاف ابدا.
ومرة اخى لا يسعنى الا ان نشكر لك هذا الجهد المبذول من اجل الحقيقة
فشكرا لك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخي الكاتب (وهو كما ذكر في بداية الملف مهندس كهربائي) أخطأ خطأ فادحا في المعادلة 15، وبالمناسبة، لقد أرسلت له حالا رسالة لأنبهه لخطئه، وفي انتظار الرد



السلام عليكم

اذن لقد وجدت الحل المشكلة في المعادلة رقم 15؟
ماذا هناك؟حتى تعم الاستفادة

وشكرا لك وللجميع
والسلام


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أما لو تريد الآن مصدر الخطأ، فسأذكر لك ما وجدته حتى الآن، وسأضع باقي الأخطاء لاحقا بعد الانتهاء من القراءة
أما الخطأ فهو أنه تعامل مع القوة التي علينا التغلب عليها لتغيير نصف قطر الدوران على أنها قوة ثابتة، وهذا لا يمكن أن يكون حقيقي، ووضع افتراض غريب من عنده
In this section the case of ideal parametric oscillator will be analyzed
where the change of chosen parameter happens instantly and consequences are
felt after the change of the parameter
وهو هنا وضع افتراض لحالة سماها حالة مثالية لا يمكن أن تحدث حتى مع ظروف مثالية، والمفترض أن الحالة المثالية تحدث فقط مع ظروف مثالية، أما افتراض حالة لا تتحقق حتى في ظروف مثالية، فلا يصح تسميتها حالة مثالية، وإنما تسمى حالة افتراضية
على سبيل المثال، في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي، يمكن افتراض حالة مثالية بأن تكون الكفاءة تساوي كفاءة دورة كارنو، أما افتراض محرك كفاءته تتخطى كفاءة كارنو فهذه حالة افتراضية مستحيلة الحدوث، ولا يصح تسميتها حالة مثالية، لانها لا تتحقق حتى في ظروف مثالية
قصدت إفراد هذه النقطة، لأن حتى الافتراضات المثالية لها قواعد
الغريب في الأمر أنه مدرك أن هذا الفرض مثالي (وكما قلنا أن هذا الفرض لا يجوز اعتباره مثاليا) ويدرك أن هذا الفرض غير واقعي، فيفترض الحالة الأكثر واقعية (وهو الفرض الصحيح) في الملحق أ، وفيه يفترض أن القوة متغيرة، ويأتي بمعادلة القوة ويجري تكامل للقوة مع نصف القطر، فيكتشف أنه احتاج طاقة أكبر من الطاقة الجديدة، فيستنتج أن قانون بقاء الطاقة لا ينطبق، ويتفتق ذهنه عن فكرة عبقرية أخرى وهي زيادة نصف القطر بدلا من تقليله!!!
ولم ينتبه هذا المهندس أن فرق الطاقة نتج عن فرق الارتفاع الذي حدث نتيجة تغيير نصف القطر
لو تريد المعادلات المطلوبة للاستنتاج يمكنني وضعها هنا


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخي الكاتب (وهو كما ذكر في بداية الملف مهندس كهربائي) أخطأ خطأ فادحا في المعادلة 15، وبالمناسبة، لقد أرسلت له حالا رسالة لأنبهه لخطئه، وفي انتظار الرد



مازلنا نتظر ان نعرف هذا الخطأ الفادح الموجود في المعادلة 15؟

كون المؤلف مهندس كهربائي هو الخطأ؟
دعني اذكر بأن أشهر شخصية في عالم الكهرومغناطيسية مايكل فاراداي تم قبوله في الاكاديمية الملكية للعلوم وهو بدون مؤهلات ,من مجلد للكتب الى مكتشف الظواهر التي مازلنا حتى الآن نستخدمها هذا ما يذكره التاريخ الرسمي,
لكن هناك من يؤكد بان فاراداي تحصل على رتبة فارس في الاخوية

مازال الفضول يدفع بنا الى انتظار معرفة الخطأ المفترض في المعادلة15؟

مرة اخرى الشكر لك زملكاوي وللجميع
والسلام.


----------



## pic2007 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أما لو تريد الآن مصدر الخطأ، فسأذكر لك ما وجدته حتى الآن، وسأضع باقي الأخطاء لاحقا بعد الانتهاء من القراءة
> أما الخطأ فهو أنه تعامل مع القوة التي علينا التغلب عليها لتغيير نصف قطر الدوران على أنها قوة ثابتة، وهذا لا يمكن أن يكون حقيقي، ووضع افتراض غريب من عنده
> in this section the case of ideal parametric oscillator will be analyzed
> where the change of chosen parameter happens instantly and consequences are
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخي لا يجب ان نتسرع بالاحكام,لكن حتى الان انت تبلي بلاءا حسنا,نصيحة اخيرة: لي وللكل لنحاول ان نفهم مايريد قوله قبل ان نحاول تفنيده

والشكر لك وللجميع
والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي، أنت عرضت الملف وطلبت منا أن نستخرج ما به من أخطاء، وها قد استخرجت الخطأ، رغم أن مجرد النظر في مثل هذا الملف مضيعة للوقت، فهو يتعارض صراحة مع قانون حفظ الطاقة
وبعد أن استخرجت الخطأ، ووجدت الخطأ في المعادلات والخطأ في الافتراضات تقول لي لا نتسرع في الأحكام
لو ترى أنني تسرعت في الحكم، فهذه مشكلتك
أنا لدي أشياء أكثر أهمية من محاولة إثبات قانون حفظ الطاقة، أو تفنيد ادعاءات هؤلاء المدعين
وبناء على طلبك استقطعت من وقتي وجهدي، وضحيت بأشياء أكثر أهمية كان علي فعلها، وأثبتت بالفعل أن الكاتب مخرف، لتقول لي لا نتسرع، فكم من الوقت تريد إذا؟ هل تريد أن نقضي 5 أعوام في دراسة الملف ونحضر فيه 3 دكتوراه و4 ماجيستير كي نثبت أنه خطأ؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

والآن إلى الخطأ الثاني الذي ارتكبه الكاتب
وهو المتعلق بالجزء الثاني من البحث، والذي بدأ من صفحة 8 وحتى المعادلة رقم 30، وهو الجزء الذي يتحدث الطاقة المكتسبة من تغيير نصف قطر المدار في الفراغ
الكاتب حسب مجموع طاقتي الوضع والحركة في المدارين، ووجد أن الطاقة الكلية في المدار الثاني أكبر من المدار الأول (مع افتراض ثبات العزم الدوراني) فاستنتج أن هذه طاقة زائدة، وهذا ما عبر عنه بما تحته خط بعد المعادلة رقم 30، وقال أن قانون بقاء الطاقة لا ينطبق، ويبدو أنني سأفقد ثقتي في الجامعات الصربية التي تخرج فيها مثل هذا المهندس، رغم أن صربيا أنجبت علماء عظام مثل تسلا!
فهذا المهندس يقول "بالفم المليان" كما نقول في مصر (أي يقول بوضوح وبدون خجل) أن قانون بقاء الطاقة لا ينطبق ونسي هذا المهندس أو تناسى أن هناك طاقة مطلوبة لرفع الجسم من مداره الأول إلى مداره الثاني، ولأن الجسم اكتسب طاقة، فطبيعي أن يزيد مستوى الطاقة لديه، ومن هنا جاء الفارق في الطاقة الكلية، ولقد حسبت مقدار الطاقة اللازمة لتغيير نصف قطر الدوران، فوجدت أنها تساوي بالضبط مقدار فرق الطاقة الكلية بين المدارين
أتمنى ألا تقول لي مرة أخرى ألا نتسرع في الحكم، فالكاتب واضح أنه مخرف كبير


----------



## pic2007 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، أنت عرضت الملف وطلبت منا أن نستخرج ما به من أخطاء، وها قد استخرجت الخطأ، رغم أن مجرد النظر في مثل هذا الملف مضيعة للوقت، فهو يتعارض صراحة مع قانون حفظ الطاقة
> وبعد أن استخرجت الخطأ، ووجدت الخطأ في المعادلات والخطأ في الافتراضات تقول لي لا نتسرع في الأحكام
> لو ترى أنني تسرعت في الحكم، فهذه مشكلتك
> أنا لدي أشياء أكثر أهمية من محاولة إثبات قانون حفظ الطاقة، أو تفنيد ادعاءات هؤلاء المدعين
> وبناء على طلبك استقطعت من وقتي وجهدي، وضحيت بأشياء أكثر أهمية كان علي فعلها، وأثبتت بالفعل أن الكاتب مخرف، لتقول لي لا نتسرع، فكم من الوقت تريد إذا؟ هل تريد أن نقضي 5 أعوام في دراسة الملف ونحضر فيه 3 دكتوراه و4 ماجيستير كي نثبت أنه خطأ؟؟



أخي 
اشكرك في البداية على الوقت والمجهود فشكرا جزيلا لك زملكاوي
اولا انا لست ميكانيكيا ولا اجد ادنى شك في امكانية وجود هكذا انظمة كهرومغناطيسية ,وقد عثرت على هذا الملف يوم صدوره ,اي منذ مدة لكني وحبا في المعرفة,دفع بي الفضول الى ان اعرف هل هذه الدراسة صحيحة,مع العلم ان الطريقة المستخدمة هنا ليست غريبة علي تماما,تغيير وسيط المهتز او اي يكن اسمها,فمثلا نعمد الى تغير قيمة ثابت الحث في ملف ويكون طرف اشتقاق اضافي يظهر...

وانا اطرح السؤال الصريح التالي:

لو احدهم اكتشف الطريقة ماذا يفترض به ان يعمل ؟هل يقدمها على النت مجانا للكل؟
ولو استخدمت بشكل سئ اليس هو المسؤول؟

قانون حفظ الطاقة هل يتعارض ولو لمرة واحدة مع قانون ثبات العزم الدوراني؟

السؤال هو ما ذا يود الكاتب قوله لنا؟ هل معادلاته صحيحة؟
او بالاحرى هل يمكن ان يكون؟

وليس فقط ان نحكم عليه من البداية؟

المهمة طبعا صعبة, اما ان تكملها او احد الاعضاء غيرك او صاحب المبادرة

الشكر لك زملكاوي وللجميع


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> السؤال هو ما ذا يود الكاتب قوله لنا؟ هل معادلاته صحيحة؟
> او بالاحرى هل يمكن ان يكون؟


أخي، لقد استخرجت بالفعل خطأين فادحين في كلامه، فحتى لو سلمنا باحتمال تعارض القوانين الفيزيائية مع بعضها البعض، أو سلمنا بأن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق، أي ألغينا أي تحيزات مسبقة، فسنجد أن المعادلات والاستنتاجات خاطئة، وبإعادة كتابة المعادلات والاستنتاجات سنجد أنه للأسف قانون بقاء الطاقة لم ينكسر وأنه للأسف القوانين الفيزيائية لم تتعارض مع بعضها البعض
وأنت لا تريد أن تقتنع ولا زلت تسأل: هل كلامه صحيح؟ بالطبع لا!!


----------



## zaid zaid (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ pic2007
السلام عليكم
اسمح لي ان اكتب لك رغم اني ايضا لست من اهل الاختصاص
ان الاستاذ الزملكاوي من اهل الاختصاص وان ردوده دوما محط اعجاب واحترام لنا لما فيها من مصداقية وموثوقية
فاطلب منك ان لا تدافع عن صاحب الموضوع الاصلي حتى لو كان كلامه فيه اخطاء فانت تقول ( المهمة طبعا صعبة, اما ان تكملها او احد الاعضاء غيرك او صاحب المبادرة ) وهذا الكلام موجه الى الاستاذ الزملكاوي واعتقد لم يجدر بك قوله .. فالزملكاوي مستمر باظهار الاخطاء ويوضحها بشكل علمي فان كنت غير مقتنع بكلامه فناقشه برأيه العلمي وليس شخصه .
مع العلم انا لست ضد نشر الموضوع بالعكس فالاخطاء تعلمنا اكثر وامر نشر الموضوع تشكر عليه
كما اني لا ادافع عن السيد الزملكاوي لشخصه بل لعلمه ومنطقه
واصبح واضحا ان الامر فيه خطأ اصلاً
تحياتي لك 
زيد


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك أخ زيد على ثقتك الغالية، فهذه الثقة حقا وسام على صدري
أما عن اكتشاف الأخطاء، فأنا أتفق معك في أن نشر الملف له فوائد، ولكن بشرط أن ينشر معه تصحيح الأخطاء
والسبب في هذا أنني أول ما قرأت الاستنتاجات في الملف، بدت لي للوهلة الأولى منطقية، فحفزتني للبحث عن الخطأ، فوفقا للاستنتاجات في الملف (وهي كما ذكرت بدت لي منطقية في البداية) نجد أن قانون حفظ الطاقة حقا لا ينطبق
لذا من المهم أن يعرف القارئ أين الخطأ لأن هذا الخطأ قد يقع هو نفسه فيه
سأضرب مثالا ربما يبدو بعيدا عن الموضوع بعض الشيء، ولكنه في الواقع في صلب الموضوع
توجد خدعة شهيرة تقول: اثبت أن 1 = 2
بالطبع 1 لا تساوي 2، ولكن يمكن إثباتها بخدعة شهيرة والإثبات كالتالي: (ملحوظة: الإثبات منقول)

```
let a = b
a*a = a*b
a^2 = a*b
a^2+a^2 = a^2 + a*b
2*a^2 = a^2 + a*b
2*a^2 - 2*a*b =  a^2 + a*b - 2*a*b
2*a^2 - 2*a*b = a^2 - a*b
taking (a^2 - 2*a*b) as a common factor:
2 (a^2 - 2*a*b) = 1 (a^2 - 2*a*b)
by canceling (a^2 - 2*a*b)  from both sides:
2 = 1
```
في ثنايا هذا الاستنتاج توجد خطوة تبدو صحيحة ولكنها خاطئة، وبالتالي أدت إلى خطأ في الاستنتاج النهائي، وأكاد أجزم أن معظم النظريات القائمة عليها المحركات دائمة الحركة تشبه هذا الاستنتاج.
والآن تصور أن شخص ما أتاك وقال لك أن واحد تساوي 2، وأتاك بهذا الاستنتاج، ولم تستطع اكتشاف الخطأ به، ماذا ستفعل؟ في الواقع سؤال محير، فالعقل والمنطق يفرضان عليك أن ترفض النتيجة، ولكن الحيادية وعدم التعصب يفرضان عليك قبولها
في هذا المثال (واحد تساوي 2) الأمور واضحة، فأنت تعرف حتما أن 1 لا تساوي 2، وبالتالي أنت متأكد من وجود خدعة ما، حتى لو لم تكتشفها
أما في حالة المحرك الدائم الحركة، فلو لم تكتشف الخطأ فدليل النفي الوحيد هو قانون حفظ الطاقة، والذي شأنه شأن كل القوانين الفيزيائية قد يكون له مجال من الصحة، أو قد يكون لا ينطبق على كل الحالات، وإن كنت لا أعتقد هذا، ولكن عندما يكون هو دليلك الوحيد للنفي، فأنت بالتأكيد في مشكلة
بالمناسبة، قانون حفظ الطاقة في حد ذاته كافي لرفض الأفكار التي تتعارض معه، ولكن هذا فقط في الظروف العادية، أما في التحاور مع مروجي أفكار المحرك الدائم الحركة، فهذا القانون نفسه محل اختبار، أي أنه لا يصح أن يكون هو الخصم والحكم في نفس الوقت، ولذا عليك بدليل نفي آخر غيره


----------



## pic2007 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> أشكرك أخ زيد على ثقتك الغالية، فهذه الثقة حقا وسام على صدري
> أما عن اكتشاف الأخطاء، فأنا أتفق معك في أن نشر الملف له فوائد، ولكن بشرط أن ينشر معه تصحيح الأخطاء
> والسبب في هذا أنني أول ما قرأت الاستنتاجات في الملف، بدت لي للوهلة الأولى منطقية، فحفزتني للبحث عن الخطأ، فوفقا للاستنتاجات في الملف (وهي كما ذكرت بدت لي منطقية في البداية) نجد أن قانون حفظ الطاقة حقا لا ينطبق
> لذا من المهم أن يعرف القارئ أين الخطأ لأن هذا الخطأ قد يقع هو نفسه فيه
> ...


أخي الفاضل

هل تقصد ؟
taking (2a^2 - 2*a*b) as a common factor
يعني هل العبارة السابقة تحوي على خطأ كتابي عن غير قصد؟
طبعا اذا كان الاحتمال الاخير فقد قمت بالتقسيم على الصفر وهذا غير جائز.
في الحالة الاخرى :
لم توفق في الاثبات المشار اليه.

هناك فرق بين التسلية والاستمرار بطرح الاسئلة دعنا نأخذ مثال:

في العبارة الشهيرة-ويمكنك التعميم-للسقوط الحر للاجسام في مجال الجاذبية الارضية
ع=المسافة المقطوعة شاقوليا و: ز الزمن المستغرق
العبارة : ع=نصف مضروب بثابت تسارع الجاذبية مضروب في مربع الزمن
لو عوضنا عن الزمن بعدد تخيلي سنجد ان المسافة سالبة فهل يعني هذا انعكاس جهة الحركة؟
هل يعني الصعود بدل السقوط؟
هل يعني رجوع الزمن الى الوراء؟ هل نستمر بطرح الاسئلة أم نقف هنا.
هنا اتذكر مقولة تنسب للعالم البرت انيشتاين تعجبني حقيقة وهي:
اذا استمرينا بطرح الاسئلة فحتما سنجد الاجوبة.

والشكر للزملكاوي وللكل.
والسلام عليكم


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي، بالفعل هناك خطأ كتابي، لقد نقلت المثال، وأخطأت في النقل، ولم اراجعه
والتصحيح هو

```
[B][B]let a = b
[/B][/B] [B][B]a*a = a*b[/B][/B]
[B][B] a^2 = a*ba^2+a^2 = a^2 + a*b
2*a^2 = a^2 + a*b
2*a^2 - 2*a*b =  a^2 + a*b - 2*a*b
2*a^2 - 2*a*b = a^2 - a*b
taking (a^2 - a*b) as a common factor:
2 (a^2 - a*b) = 1 (a^2 - a*b)
by canceling (a^2 - a*b)  from both sides:
2 = 1[/B][/B]
```
أعتذر عن أي تشويش بسبب الخطأ
على كل حال هذا المثال للترفيه فقط، والهدف منه هو توضيح أن البعض قد يخطئ في بعض خطوات الاستنتاج فينتج عنها الوصول لنتيجة خطأ
ففي هذا المثال لا يجوز القسمة على (a^2 - a*b) لأن هذا يعني القسمة على صفر وهذا لا يجوز رياضيا، فلا يجوز هنا أن يقول قائل: سنفترض أن هذه القسمة تجوز، فمثل هذا الفرض لا يصح
فلو عدنا للملف المرفق لوجدت أن الكاتب أخطأ خطأ مماثل، فقد وضع فرضية لا تجوز، وهي التي أدت للمعادلة رقم 15، فالباحث ليس له حرية الافتراض، ولو أراد الباحث أن يفترض شيئا ما، فعليه أن يبرر افتراضه، وأن يعرف إن كان هذا الافتراض مسموح به أم لا، وإلى أي مدى يؤثر هذا الافتراض على دقة النتائج

بالطبع يجب أن نستمر في طرح الأسئلة
ولكن لا أدري ما علاقة هذا بموضوعنا، فأنا لم أحجر على الأسئلة، ولم أقل لا تسأل، فنقطتك عن طرح الأسئلة ليست ذات موضوع
والمثال الذي ذكرته عن الزمن التخيلي، مثال جيد جدا، وبافتراض زمن تخيلي يمكن الوصول لنتائج رياضية خارجة عن المألوف والمعتاد
ولكن في الهندسة (حتى الآن أنت لم تقل إن كنت مهندسا أم لا، ولم تقل ما هو مجال خبرتك وتخصصك ودراستك وقراءتك)، عليك أن تسأل نفسك ما هي الحالة التي يمكن أن يكون فيها الزمن تخيليا
فلو وجدت تلك الحالة، طبقنا عليها النتائج الرياضية، أما قبل أن تجد الحالة التي يكون فيها الزمن تخيليا، فسيظل الأمر محصور في نموذج رياضي غير موجود واقعيا
أنا هنا لا أنفي أن الزمن يمكن أن يكون تخيليا، أنا أقول: لا أعلم
ويحضرني هنا أن الأعداد التخيلية لها تطبيقات كثيرة كما تعلم في الهندسة الكهربية، خاصة في دوائر التيار المتردد وفي التعامل مع الملفات والمكثفات
وكذلك في الهندسة الميكانيكية لتمثيل الاهتزازات في نطاق التردد
لذا، لتطبيق المثال عن الزمن التخيلي "هندسيا" يجب إيجاد التطبيق الذي يجوز فيه التعامل مع الزمن على أنه كمية تخيلية
وتأييدا لكلامك، يحضرني مثال عن معامل المرونة السالب، فمعامل المرونة من المعروف فيزيائيا أنه موجب، وبافتراض أنه سالب نصل إلى نتائج مختلفة تماما عن النتائج المعتادة في حالة معامل المرونة الموجب. عن طريق نظرية التحكم يمكن عمل نظام يكون معامل المرونة فيه سالبا، وبهذا تتحول الأمور التي كانت محصورة في كونها نموذج رياضي بلا تطبيق إلى أنظمة فيزيائية موجودة بالفعل على أرض الواقع

والآن لقد خرجنا بما فيه الكفاية عن الموضوع، وأرجو أن نعود للموضوع الأصلي، ويمكننا فتح موضوع جديد نتناقش فيه عن الزمن التخيلي

لذا أعود للقضية الأصلية وأتساءل: هل لا زلت تريد منح هذا الباحث الصربي المخرف فرصة أخرى؟ أم أنك اقتنعت بأن كلامه هراء وبأن قانون حفظ الطاقة، على الأقل في الأمثلة المطروحة في الملف، لا زال ساريا؟
رأيي هو أن نغلق الكلام عن هذا البحث لأنه مجرد تخريف، أو على الأقل مغالطات فاضحة، لا يصح لنا كمهندسين أن نهبط بمستوانا لنناقشها


----------



## pic2007 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zaid zaid قال:


> الاخ pic2007
> السلام عليكم
> اسمح لي ان اكتب لك رغم اني ايضا لست من اهل الاختصاص
> ان الاستاذ الزملكاوي من اهل الاختصاص وان ردوده دوما محط اعجاب واحترام لنا لما فيها من مصداقية وموثوقية
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز دعنا نقتبس من هذا المنهج ويرجع لابن رشد في اخلاقيات البحث:

* فيقول: ومن العدل كما يقول الحكيم أن يأتي الرجل من الحجج لخصومه بمثل ما يأتي به لنفسه, أعني ان يجهد نفسه في طلب الحجج لخصومه كما يجهد نفسه في طلب الحجج لمذهبه,وأن يقبل لهم من الحجج النوع الذي يقبله لنفسه. لذلك : ينبغي لمن آثر طلب الحق,اذا وجد قولا شنيعا ولم يجد مقدمات محمودة تزيل عنه تلك الشنعة,أن لا يعتقد ان ذلك القول باطل وأن يطلبه من الطريق الذي زعم المدعي له أنه يوقف منها عليه, ويستعمل في تعلم ذلك من طول الزمان والترتيب ما تقضيه طبيعة ذلك الأمر المتعلم.

*​والله اتمنى ان اتمسك بهذا المنهج في البحث

والسؤال الذي طرح :هو ما يقصد الكاتب اولا قبل محاكمته؟

والسلام.


----------



## zamalkawi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم، وصلني الرد من كاتب البحث، ولقد أقر بالأخطاء في بحثه واقتنع أنه لا يمكنه إثبات عدم انطباق قانون حفظ الطاقة على الأنظمة الميكانيكية باستخدام قوانين نيوتن، ولكنه يصر على أنه يمكن الوصول إلى نظام ذاتي الحركة في الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية
وها هو نص كلامه


> dear mr. *****
> 
> here is jovan marjanovic. Yes, you are right that there are some mistakes.
> We found them. I now beleive that it is not possible to find over unity in mechanics
> ...


أعتقد أنه بهذا الرد يكون الموضوع منتهي
يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة أفكاره الأخرى عن الكهرومغناطيسية، ولكن هذا البندول أمره منتهي


----------



## pic2007 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*

السلام عليكم

هنا انت تقول:




zamalkawi قال:


> أخواي، بعيدا عن الافتراضات وهل يتعارض قانون بقاء الطاقة مع قانون ثبات العزم الدوراني، فلقد وجدت أين الخطأ في التحليل، وتحديدا في المعادلة رقم 15، والتي يرى الكاتب نفسه أنها غير واقعية وصححها بنفسه في الملحق أ في البحث، ورغم هذا يرى أن استنتاجه منضبط
> على كل حال أنا لم أنته من الملف بعد



وهنا ايضا تقول:


zamalkawi قال:


> أخي الكاتب (وهو كما ذكر في بداية الملف مهندس كهربائي) أخطأ خطأ فادحا في المعادلة 15، وبالمناسبة، لقد أرسلت له حالا رسالة لأنبهه لخطئه، وفي انتظار الرد


وايضا:


zamalkawi قال:


> أما لو تريد الآن مصدر الخطأ، فسأذكر لك ما وجدته حتى الآن، وسأضع باقي الأخطاء لاحقا بعد الانتهاء من القراءة
> أما الخطأ فهو أنه تعامل مع القوة التي علينا التغلب عليها لتغيير نصف قطر الدوران على أنها قوة ثابتة، وهذا لا يمكن أن يكون حقيقي، ووضع افتراض غريب من عنده
> in this section the case of ideal parametric oscillator will be analyzed
> where the change of chosen parameter happens instantly and consequences are
> ...


في الدراسة الملحق -وهو الفرض الصحيح حسب رأيك- هل توافق على الملحق؟؟؟؟؟
لم تكتب لنا المعادلات التي اخطأ فيها سوى المعادلة 15؟

الا توافق معي ان تعليقك على الملحق كان ناقصا؟ مع العلم ان المعادلات مرقمة او مرفقة بدليل
فعلى اقل تقدير مهمة ترجمة الدراسة لم تكلل بالنجاح؟

فهل تقصد ان تقصير ذراع الدوران لا يزيد الطاقة؟ وهل تطويل ذراع الدوران لا ينقص الطاقة؟
اما الآلية يعني مكونات هذا النظام فلم نتطرق لها بعد.

أنا أعرف ان التعصب الاعمى تلك العادة المقية الكامنة في الانسان والتي وللاسف تزداد كلما ترقى أحدهم في درجات سلم العلم المنهجي والتي تجعل المنهاج الرسمي الدين الجديد ولكني والحمد لله, انا اكفر بهذا الطاغوت .

وبالمناسبة لا ادافع سوى عن اللآراء والافكار فقط.
وأضيف لا أعرف اين يوجد مقر هذا المنتدى في اي بلاد الله الواسعة
وأرجو الله لي ولكم الهداية.
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله
صاحب البحث بنفسه يقول أنه اقتنع أن بحثه خطأ وأنت لا تريد أن تقتنع!!!
وبعد هذا تتحدث عن التعصب الأعمى؟
أنت من أعماه تعصبه عن تقبل رأي الباحث نفسه في إقراره بخطأ بحثه
وأنت من أعماك التعصب فلم تر ما أوردته من إثباتات
على كل حال أعيدها مرة أخرى ولكن باختصار، ففي الإعادة إفادة
في المعادلة 10 أتى الباحث بالقوة المؤثر على قضيب البندول، وهذه القوة عند نصف قطر معين، والقوة دالة في نصف القطر
وفي المعادلة 15 حسب الطاقة المبذولة لتغيير نصف القطر، ولكنه اعتبر القوة ثابتة، وهذا خطأ فادح
ولقد قام الباحث بهذا لأنه وضع فرضية تقول أنه سيغير نصف القطر لحظيا (وبالتالي تكون القوة ثابتة) وعليه يمكنه حساب الطاقة كما في 15، المشكلة أن هذا الفرضية مستحيلة. هو سماها حالة مثالية، ولكنها ليست حالة مثالية ولكنها حالة مستحيلة
أما الحالة المثالية، هي أن يتم تغيير نصف القطر في زمن يؤول إلى الصفر، وفي هذه الحالة ستمر الكتلة على نصف قطر متغير، إلى أن ت صل إلى نصف القطر الجديد، ولحساب الطاقة يجب أن يتم التعبير عن القوة كدالة في نصف القطر ويتم حساب الطاقة على أنها التكامل F(r) dr وهذا هو ما أجراه الباحث في الملحق
لذا الملحق صحيح والفرضية في 15 خطأ
في الملحق وجد الباحث أن الطاقة المطلوبة لتقليل نصف القطر أكبر من الطاقة المكتسبة، فعزى هذا إلى أن قانون بقاء الطاقة لا ينطبق، وقرر إجراء الحسابات مرة أخرى ولكن بتكبير نصف القطر وليس بتصغيره، وهنا حصل على طاقة فائضة
والخطأ الذي وقع فيه في الملحق هو أن الطاقة الناقصة (في حالة نصف القطر الأصغر) أو الطاقة الزائدة (في حالة نصف القطر الأكبر) ناتجة عن فرق الارتفاع، فبالنظر إلى فرق الطاقة في حالة نصف القطر الأصغر، صفحة 17 معادلة M نجد أن فرق الطاقة يساوي m*g*delta r وهذا بالضبط نفس فرق طاقة الوضع التي اكتسبها الجسم نتيجة ارتفاعه بمقدار delta r وليس ناتج عن عدم انطباق قانون حفظ الطاقة كما ظن الباحث
لا يصح أن تأتي بعد هذا وتقول هو أخطأ فقط في 15 أما باقي كلامه صحيح، فهذه المعادلة أدت إلى الاستنتاج الأخير

أما الخطأ الثاني فهو في الجزء الخاص بالمدار، صفحة من 8 إلى 10 حيث حسب الباحث طاقتي الوضع والحركة للجسم عند مدارين مختلفين، فوجد أن الطاقة الكلية في المدار الثاني أكبر من المدار الأول بمقدار ما في معادلة 30، فاستنتج أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق في هذه الحالة إذا انطبق قانون ثبات العزم الدوراني، وأهمل الباحث أن الجسم يحتاج طاقة للانتقال من المدار الأدنى إلى المدار الأعلى (وهذه حقيقة درسناها في المدرسة في الصف الرابع الابتدائي عندما درسنا مستويات طاقة الإلكترونات في دورانها حول النواة)، فقمت بحساب هذه الطاقة، وهي ببساطة مجموع القوى المؤثرة على الجسم كدالة في نصف القطر وكاملتها على نصف القطر، وكانت النتيجة تساوي تماما الناتج في معادلة 30، وهذا دليل على انطباق قانون حفظ الطاقة، فالجسم اكتسب طاقة، فانتقل من مدار إلى آخر بحيث كان مقدار الطاقة التي امتسبها (أي الطاقة المستهلكة لنقله من مدار إلى آخر) يساوي مقدار الزيادة في طاقته الكلية، وهي طاقة الوضع زائد طاقة الحركة

لا أدري لم تجادل في حقيقة ناصعة البياض واضحة كالشمس، والأدهى أنك تجادل بعد أن أقر الباحث بخطئه وأقر بأن اقتنع أنه في الأنظمة الميكانيكية التي عرضها فإن قانون حفظ الطاقة ساري
لا أعلم لم أستمر في النقاش معك، رغم أن الحق ظهر ولكنك تنكره
أقترح إغلاق الموضوع، فبعد إقرار كاتب البحث بأن البحث خطأ لا معنى لأن نناقش صحته من عدمها أساسا
ولو تريد مناقشة الآراء الأخرى لنفس الباحث فافتح موضوعا جديدا


----------



## zamalkawi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> فعلى اقل تقدير مهمة ترجمة الدراسة لم تكلل بالنجاح؟


على ما أذكر المهمة لم تكن الترجمة وإنما القراءة والتعليق


pic2007 قال:


> نظرا لضيق الوقت الحالي المتاح لدي بالاضافة الى اني لست متخصص بالميكانيك فلم اعلق على الوثيقة, فالرجاء من الاخوة الكرام  قراءة الوثيقة قراءة علمية بعيدة عن التعصب لهذه الفكرة او تلك.





pic2007 قال:


> اما الآلية يعني مكونات هذا النظام فلم نتطرق لها بعد.


ولن نتطرق لها، لأن النقاش المفترض أن يكون قد انتهى بعد الأدلة والإثبات الرياضي وإقرار الباحث بخطأ بحثه كما في المشاركة رقم 24


pic2007 قال:


> أنا أعرف ان التعصب الاعمى تلك العادة المقية الكامنة في الانسان *********** والتي تجعل المنهاج الرسمي الدين الجديد ولكني والحمد لله, انا اكفر بهذا الطاغوت


لو قرأت القرآن بتمعن لوجدت أن بعض الكفار كانوا يظنون أنهم على حق، وهؤلاء أتاهم الهدى فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى
وأنت أتاك الهدى في صورة إثبات رياضي، وفي صورة تبرؤ من الباحث لبحثه، ورغم هذا لا زلت على ضلالتك، وتدعي أنك تكفر بالتعصب الأعمى وأنني أنا المتعصب الأعمى
هداني الله وهداك

أخي لو أنك غير مؤهل للحكم على الإثبات الرياضي لا تخجل من هذا وسأحاول تبسيطه لك، أما لو كنت مؤهلا، ورغم هذا تصر على عنادك وتعصبك الأعمى، فحاول أن تتخلص من هذه العادة المقيتة الكامنة في الإنسان، ولقد سألتك عدة مرات عن مؤهلك وخبرتك وتخصصك، ولكنك تصر على عدم الإجابة. أجبني كي أعرف من أنت. لا يهمني اسمك ولا بلدك، يهمني فقط علمك


----------



## pic2007 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*



zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم، وصلني الرد من كاتب البحث، ولقد أقر بالأخطاء في بحثه واقتنع أنه لا يمكنه إثبات عدم انطباق قانون حفظ الطاقة على الأنظمة الميكانيكية باستخدام قوانين نيوتن، ولكنه يصر على أنه يمكن الوصول إلى نظام ذاتي الحركة في الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية
> وها هو نص كلامه
> 
> أعتقد أنه بهذا الرد يكون الموضوع منتهي
> يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة أفكاره الأخرى عن الكهرومغناطيسية، ولكن هذا البندول أمره منتهي



السلام عليكم

في الحكاية الشهيرة أن غاليليو أقر بأن الأرض هي مركز النظام الشمسي أمام اللجنة العلمية وخصوصا الدينية,طبعا المقارنة هنا غير واردة فقط أردت أن أشير الى ان منهاجي الذي ألتزم به-واميل الى تصديقك في الحقيقة- لكن حكاية اقرار الكاتب وعدوله عن رأيه , لا تهمني على الاطلاق لأن مايهمني أولا هو البحث عن الافكار فقط لاغير.
وحضرتك ولا حضرة المؤلف وبما فيه الكل لم يقدم برهان رياضي لهذه الحالة من تعارض او توافق القانونين المذكورنين في الدراسة

والسلام عليكم


----------



## zamalkawi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله، ماذا تريد أكثر من هذا
ألا تقرأ؟ ألا تفهم؟
البرهان الرياضي موجود في المشاركة رقم 26
أم أنك تريد أن أضع المعادلات والتكاملات هنا؟
لقد أرشدت إلى الحل، اتعب قليلا واجر التكاملات بنفسك كما أجريتها أنا على الورق
هل المشاركة رقم 26 غير واضحة؟
المشكلة أنك أهملتها تماما، كأنها ليست موجودة
لو لديك سؤال فيها، فاسأل، أما أن تقول أنني لم أقدم برهان رياضي على توافق قوانين الفيزياء في هذه الحالة، فهذا إما غباء ، أو عمى، أو كذب وافتراء


----------



## pic2007 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*أجد مشكلة مع السيرفر*



zamalkawi قال:


> على ما أذكر المهمة لم تكن الترجمة وإنما القراءة والتعليق
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الان أصادف مشكلة وقريبا الرد ان شاء الله بعد ان فقدت ردين؟


----------



## pic2007 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتى لا نتسرع*

السلام عليكم

اعتقد اني واجهت مشكلة فنية مع السيرفر ,ونتج عن ذلك فقدان رسالتين ,آسف,وخصوصا لا املك الكثير من الوقت حاليا,
من المعروف ان الحكمة ضالة المؤمن انى وجدها فهو احق بها,
فهل بامكاني مثلا تبني الدراسة وخصوصا بعد ان تراجع عنها-حسب الرواية واميل الى تصديقها-لكن كتابات جاءت بعد الدراسة السابقة,وخصوصا ان الصربي المخرف -على حد تعبير زملكاوي- حاصل على براءة اختراع -ويملك شهود عيان لآلته وهي تعمل تماما حسب اقواله -حول هذا الموضوع تحديدا.

اخي زملكاوي اشكرك على العرض , وثق تماما اني لا أجد مشكلة مع الحسابات بقدر ما تعني هذي الحسابات 
من المعلوم ان عبارة الطاقة الكامنة الثقالية تتعلق بثابت وحسب النظرة الرسمية لا يهمنا قيمة هذا الثابت,طبعا يتبادر الى الذهن السؤال التالي :هل بامكاننا الاستفادة من هذا الثابت؟فهل يمكن تغيير قيمة هذا الثابت خلال موقعين مختلفين؟ اعتقد ان هذا ما يحاول القيام به.
دعنا نعد قراءة الموضوع مرة اخرى نراجع الطرح قبل الحكم .

بالمناسبة عودة الى حكاية الصفر الذي تم التقسيم عليه في المرة السابقة, يمكن القول ان الصفر يملك سر,فهو لاشئ اي عدم رغم انه موجود,بالاضافة الى ان الصفر على اليمين مختلف عن الصفر على اليسار,فوجوده على اليمين يحدث تغييراي يملك قدرة على التغيير والقدرة على التغيير تعريفا هي الطاقة والنتيجة هي الصفر يملك طاقة.

تحياتي.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> السلام عليكم، وصلني الرد من كاتب البحث، ولقد أقر بالأخطاء في بحثه واقتنع أنه لا يمكنه إثبات عدم انطباق قانون حفظ الطاقة على الأنظمة الميكانيكية باستخدام قوانين نيوتن، ولكنه يصر على أنه يمكن الوصول إلى نظام ذاتي الحركة في الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية
> وها هو نص كلامه
> dear mr. *****
> 
> ...


 

أشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع وأبدى رأيه .. 
وأقدر عدم مكابرة صاحب الموضوع وإعترافه بأخطاءه . 

الهدف الوصول إلى الحقيقة .. 
والحق أبلج وأحق أن يتبع .


الموضع مغلق. 

تحياتي.​


----------

